# Crossdressing.



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2010)

Anybody here do it?  I once met a guy that liked to crossdress because it made his wife really happy when he did it.

I did it twice in high school for two events.

First time.


Spoiler















Second time.


Spoiler


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 5, 2010)

I crossdress so my master will feed me cigarettes


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 5, 2010)

It barely looks like you're crossdressing in the 1st one just that you're wearing an ill-fitting t-shirt and shorts. Never cross-dressed for any events as I am nowhere near popular enough to get away with it without being ripped into for it (I am terribly self-concious about such things).


----------



## choconado (Apr 5, 2010)

I once did for a party in High school way back over a decade ago.  The girl who did my makeup later became my girlfriend for a while, too.

But I'm far too ugly to do that sort of thing with any regularity.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 5, 2010)

You can't pull it off unless you're pretty good looking (ex. Rydian)


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 5, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> My girlfriend would love to see me do it but there is no way I would even for a minute xD.



Liar, liar pants on fire. Its just a threat to your self-imposed masculinity. I bet you're curious.


----------



## choconado (Apr 5, 2010)

I dunno, I'm sure my wife would love it if I did.  But as previously stated, I'm a world class uggo.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Never have, never will.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah but i would never tell anyone about it. O SHI


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't say that I have, but I also can't speak for future events.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd find another way to make my wife happy like giving her a backhand across the mouth.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would crossdress in lolita fashion (my friend has an outfit that can fit me) and walk around outside for a bit for kicks but standards prevent me for doing so and her friends are more snaphappy than the paparazzi.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 5, 2010)

I have done it for school projects and the likes. I'd never done it for personal reasons, but while working at a drag bar i thought about doing drag shows for extra cash. 

I might still do that at some point.

I just don't wanna cleanshave my face. I hate trying to keep up with that.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm goin to an anime convention next month. My friend wants me to crossdress as girls from Touhou. I'd do it if he got the dresses. Cuz I'm not spending money on that.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> I'm goin to an anime convention next month. My friend wants me to crossdress as girls from Touhou. I'd do it if he got the dresses. Cuz I'm not spending money on that.



Most of the Touhou cosplay outfits I've seen were handmade, someone better starting sewing plox.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 6, 2010)

I put my ex-girl's expandable skirt on once in front of her to mess around (still had my jeans on so the skirt was over the jeans). Does that count?


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

>


Well actually, you just look emo there, not crossdressing or w/e.


----------



## Lelouch (Apr 6, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> I'm goin to an anime convention next month. My friend wants me to crossdress as girls from Touhou. I'd do it if he got the dresses. Cuz I'm not spending money on that.



lol


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Well actually, you just look emo there, not crossdressing or w/e.


Fashions were different ~6 years ago.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've never seen an emo that colourful.



Spoiler



Also, 2,000 posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a good time too, as I'm going to bed for the night.


----------



## Advi (Apr 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, you didn't look too bad like that......


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

The only thing that i can come close to Cross dressing is Eyeliner I tried it once.
I thought it looked cute on me. :3


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I'd find another way to make my wife happy like giving her a backhand across the mouth.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

Cross dressing no.

Cosplaying Yes.

Hey some people are ok with their sexuality and are bold enough to be goofballs.

We all know Sailormoon isn't a real person.

But I have no desire to be mistaken as an ugly girl


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2010)

Dude, cosplaying as the opposite gender is still crossdressing.


----------



## rayben (Apr 8, 2010)

I look damn good in a dress.
If I shave, anyway.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Dude, cosplaying as the opposite gender is still crossdressing.








 predictable comment.

Going to an anime con as Sailor moon is 'goofy'.

Going out in mundane girls clothing (if you are male of course) for any other reason is potentially 'homosexual' behaviour.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Going out in mundane girls clothing (if you are male of course) for any other reason is potentially 'homosexual' behaviour.


The fuck it is, it has nothing to do with that at all.

By your logic all women who wear jeans are great big lesbos.


----------



## Advi (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's potentially creepy behaviour......


----------



## Neko (Apr 9, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, he is kinda right. Most people will automatically assume you are "homosexual" if you wear girls clothing (if you are male).


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+crossdressing

A man wearing women's clothing fits the definition of "crossdressing", google agrees.

A man cosplaying in women's clothing is still a man in women's clothing.

Stop trying to delude yourself.  It doesn't make you less manly or anything.


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 9, 2010)

lol wow just wow....


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 9, 2010)

I can see what the user is saying about how if a man was in woman's clothing it would seem to most people the guy was "homosexual", but that's how it is here in NY.  If it's somewhere else in the states it's probably not the same point of view, it's moreso a shameful act done by society.  If a guy wants to dress in women's clothing, what's the big deal? Sure it's look funny, but women ALL THE TIME dress in guy's clothes, yet they are not demoralized (?) and criticized by other people for their actions.


----------



## Advi (Apr 9, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> I can see what the user is saying about how if a man was in woman's clothing it would seem to most people the guy was "homosexual", but that's how it is here in NY.  If it's somewhere else in the states it's probably not the same point of view, it's moreso a shameful act done by society.  If a guy wants to dress in women's clothing, what's the big deal? Sure it's look funny, but women ALL THE TIME dress in guy's clothes, yet they are not demoralized (?) and criticized by other people for their actions.


It's a double standard, women are expected to be expressive of their rights in America while being feminine is considered weak for men.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 9, 2010)

anything is better than nudity


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> I can see what the user is saying about how if a man was in woman's clothing it would seem to most people the guy was "homosexual", but that's how it is here in NY.  If it's somewhere else in the states it's probably not the same point of view, it's moreso a shameful act done by society.  If a guy wants to dress in women's clothing, what's the big deal? Sure it's look funny, but women ALL THE TIME dress in guy's clothes, yet they are not demoralized (?) and criticized by other people for their actions.


Woah, I never said "homosexual", I said "crossdressing".



Is everybody forgetting that I'm the OP and I posted pics of me crossdressing in the OP?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> DarkMario616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the image is still burned into my skull.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> DarkMario616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone else said crossdressing leads to being called homosexual or something, too lazy to find who said it.  I just know that a moderator told the guy he was wrong though, although he is partially right, it depends where you live in my opinion.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

Just no.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

If I wasn't fat I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also hairy so that doesn't work.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 11, 2010)

You look like your struggling to walk in the second one.

I will never do it even if it might make someone happy.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 12, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something wrong with dudes who wear girl sized jeans, as in smaller than a 30 inch waist when they are 18 years old. Honestly, eat some fucking carbs and get some muscle ya scrawny bastards!

Then again, this is also coming from a guy who is 6 ft nothin and weighs 200 pounds, the bulk of the weight being in my lower body. Damn I need to get liposuction!


----------



## OSW (Apr 12, 2010)

Twice.

Uni orientation camp - dressed up as a preggo woman for a play we had to do. It was fun and I made chick friends.. even got to wear the bra of the chick I liked xD There were 2 other guys doing it too so I wasn't alone.

For my GF, I wore these overall things and did my hair cute... just for fun.

But generally, I'm not into that... It doesn't give me any pleasure...


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

I once did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i put my hair in ponytails.... i can most likly get a picture up tonight *it is 4:00 AM now)


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 12, 2010)

Keep in mind I said 'potentially', and the perception will be more about how you are received, not how you actually feel.

Yes it is 'unfair' that a woman can wear anything, but a man has to wear masculine attire or get branded a 'queer'. But I think you will find, most women think society is already so massively overly biased in favour of men, that you can forget them sympathizing with your need to wear women's clothing and not get called a 'homo' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mentioned Sailor Moon primarily as no one is going to mistake you as automatically having gender issues. They will almost certainly think you are crazy, but not automatically queer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Granted, there are lot of guys walking the planet known in the anime realm at least as 'traps'.
Zero chance of my ever being one. I have a neck that belongs on a line backer and it is inescapably obvious.
Plus I am considerable of weight. That and not remotely 'pretty'.

But some guys have nice long hair (that girls occasionally would love to have). Fine complexion equally loved and delicate frames (which women can't always claim to have).
Putting a dress on a guy that meets the above, is no challenge eh. All you need is to fake a bust, and you have a cute girl.


----------



## choconado (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone else notice the odd way the people posting in this thread has stacked up?  There's:
-People like me, that have no problems with it, outside of our own physical insecurities
-Homophobes throwing up in the corner (and perhaps protesting a little TOO much)
-Furries.  Lots and lots of Furries.


----------



## prowler (Apr 12, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the odd way the people posting in this thread has stacked up?  There's:
> -People like me, that have no problems with it, outside of our own physical insecurities
> -Homophobes throwing up in the corner (and perhaps protesting a little TOO much)
> -Furries.  Lots and lots of Furries.


I lol'd

I'm alright with it, I wouldn't do it though.
The only thing I dislike is toocampinyourface homosexual cross-dressers.



ALL OF MY HATE.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 12, 2010)

My 2 best friends did it at a school event once, it was soo funny. I don't think I could live in girls clothes though, I would get annoyed with the wedgies, but if it takes to peoples fancies.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> *awful video that I didn't actually watch*


*OH CRAP AVOID AVOID AVOID*


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Never have, never will.


----------



## choconado (Apr 13, 2010)

right now, my favorite reality tv show is Ru Paul's Drag Race.

Take that as you may.


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 14, 2010)

Ummm I'm not entirely sure that girl's can crossdress...so no...although when I was like 5 and trick-or-treating at my cousins house we had a long walk and I didn't make it to the bathroom in time and so I had to wear his underwear...that and I had/have bladder issues, but I really don't think that counts as crossdresssing...


I do remember my friend's birthday one year, she asked one of our guy friends to crossdress while we walked to the bookstore (it was down the street from her house and I got her a giftcard...which she spent on everyone else...which is why I don't get her them anymore) and he actually did it.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Ummm I'm not entirely sure that girl's can crossdress...


... you kinda' got a point.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cross dressing, don't do it.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I would crossdress in lolita fashion (my friend has an outfit that can fit me) and walk around outside for a bit for kicks but standards prevent me for doing so and her friends are more snaphappy than the paparazzi.



I would do exactly this.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

Fukken Furries.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 15, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Fukken Furries.



True that. (no offense to any)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 15, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that is still offensive, even if you didn't mean it..


----------



## Rydian (Apr 15, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in a thread that's not about furries or in the EoF, potentially a straight-up troll post.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Never have, never will.


+1


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2010)

I recall a few times I cross-dressed. I was a French maid


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> a straight-up troll post.
> Isn't it wonderful?
> 
> QUOTEI recall a few times I cross-dressed. I was a French maid


Pics or you lie.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get the from my friend. I lost them on my computer along time ago


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 15, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> choconado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is really annoying.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

Walked in on my old man wearing a dress when I was about 15. Apparently he had been cross dressing for a while. Seems funny now after all these years but at the time it fucked me up a little.


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 15, 2010)

lol fags.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bitbyte said:
			
		

> lol fags.


Thats just it. I don't think he was gay he just liked wearing females cloths, fucked if i'll ever understand it. Still makes me laugh when I remember that shocked look on his face when I walked in. He looked like a little kid that had been caught doing something wrong, lol.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Bitbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my dad was a cross dresser.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have 24 hours.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting your time or my time? I need to check his myspace, but I haven't logged into mine in god knows how long, so I need to really get in contact with him.
Otherwise if he doesn't have them, they were deleted when my computer crashed and I had reformat it.
EDIT: My friend didn't have them, they gone.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 16, 2010)

Take new ones D


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Take new ones D


----------



## Njrg (Apr 16, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Take new ones D


----------



## Seyiji (Apr 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The internet rule *is *"pics or u lie". If u no lie, then you must pics.


Straight up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not that its a bad thing mind you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the question at hand my sister and my cousin used to dress me up when I was like 10 and parade me around


----------



## choconado (Apr 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're called "Drag Kings".  Look it up, kids!

Also, Cat, we want to see the pictures because what else will we masturbate to?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 16, 2010)

Seyiji said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*petpet*


----------



## viksmart (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm confused .... what is this topic about REALLY?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 16, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> I'm confused .... what is this topic about REALLY?


If you're confused, it's done it's job.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 16, 2010)

What I have never been able to understand, is, those odd balls, you know the ones, the over the top crowd......

What are they emulating in their minds?

A guy dressing as a woman, and then acting the way they do... women don't act like that.

So they are not acting like a guy (obviously) and they are not acting like a woman..... is there something else I am just not aware of that they think exists?

Women don't have limp wrists, so why do queers do that limp wrist thing?
Women don't talk the way queers do, so why do they talk like that?

Deva, all the female devas I have ever known were only called devas because of their exceptional singing voices.
So I am at a loss for what a queer thinks a 'deva' means.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> What I have never been able to understand, is, those odd balls, you know the ones, the over the top crowd......
> 
> What are they emulating in their minds?
> 
> ...



You know you could just use the term gay instead of queers. Queer is a horrible word.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 16, 2010)

Also I'm bi and both me and my gay friend think it's okay to use faggot/thats gay as a pejorative. he's right though queer is awful


----------



## Njrg (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't thin queer is awful, I just don't think its fun to say.
Fag on the other hand, I could say nonstop just for the hell of it. Its just too fun!

Its really is one of the best words in the English language IMO.


----------



## Banger (Apr 16, 2010)

Only once, and only pants. Mine had gotten wet. IT worked out plus they looked fabulous on me.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 16, 2010)

your cross dress seems alright to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i can accept that 
i don't see any differences on the first pic? (your top? your jeans?)


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh I remember I put my friends bra on and borrowed her chicken fillets. I look great with tits. I was drunk.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Njrg: Don't forget, "queer" usually just means odd or unusual. Now it's gained added meaning, albeit still keeping the same connotation.


----------



## choconado (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I take offense at both "fag" and "queer".  Though the latter has become like the N-word for African Americans.  i.e. "That's OUR word, you can't use it."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm alright with those words, but I don't use them.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 16, 2010)

I mean no offense by queer, fag, homo or gay. Just so we all know I feel that way. I usually write homosexual out in long form.

I have friends that are homosexual.

Joe public likely would find more objectionable with some of my heterosexual mannerisms than they would with the average gay person


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'm alright with those words, but I don't use them.


Well that's awfully faggy of you then.
You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 17, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I don't thin queer is awful, I just don't think its fun to say.
> Fag on the other hand, I could say nonstop just for the hell of it. Its just too fun!
> 
> Its really is one of the best words in the English language IMO.


I like saying retard, but I refrain because I've got an ounce of class.

edit: btw, cross-dressing doesn't mean you're gay.. it's a whole 'nother thing entirely.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the second photo the best.

Its not for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> because I've got an ounce of class.


Well thats retarded.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hasnt everyone got an ounce of class


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a joke, dude. XD


----------



## Banger (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I have an ounce of milk.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Imho Crossdressing, Lol we got lucky we dont do that in NL, Rofl, No really, Its weird.


Spoiler



Just my opinion


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

I was promised loli-maid pics... Where zee hell is thems? >:[


----------



## Law (Apr 18, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I had some milk, I've been eating dry cereal all day :/


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 18, 2010)

In retrospect, I really should have shaved my chest.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 18, 2010)

Hm.. my pics are all gone :


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 18, 2010)

About those words... i like "gay" the most and un-offensive, even though it's often used as a pejorative word to describe things. Also don't forget the original (old) meaning of the word... it feels right.

"Homosexual" sounds kind of awkward to me, kind of like calling blacks "afro american" just to avoid bad words...I don't know why.

Oh and to come back to the topic's topic: mthr is hawt; _especially_ with the unshaved chest.


----------



## choconado (Apr 20, 2010)

did you do your own makeup?  Cause it's well done.  Though I'd suggest more foundation to hide the natural male shadow.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 20, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> did you do your own makeup?  Cause it's well done.  Though I'd suggest more foundation to hide the natural male shadow.


Thanks, yeah I got lucky that time. I used to be in a Rocky Horror troop that dressed up every weekend, so I had lots of makeup tips from actual women. Luckily I played Riff Raff at Rocky, and the makeup wasn't too hard (except for that f'kin wig.) It was quite a bit more demanding to actually try to look "pretty".


----------



## Sumea (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread is now awarded with Sumea's Trademarked Seal of absolute crazyness:


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 23, 2010)

Really, This sucks, Lol. 8)7


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol.


----------

